# SCHEDULE for 18' SUMMER SHOWCASE, PLAYOFFS AND CHAMPIONSHIP...



## younothat (Mar 8, 2018)

SOCAL SPORTS COMPLEX TO HOST 2018 SUMMER SHOWCASE AND PLAYOFFS FROM JUNE 18-30; ADVANCING TEAMS WILL STAY IN OCEANSIDE FOR NEW QUARTERFINAL KNOCKOUT ROUND FORMAT; CHAMPIONSHIPS SET FOR JULY 8-11 IN KANSAS CITY, MO., WHERE FIRST EVER GIRLS' ACADEMY CHAMPIONS WILL BE CROWNED AT SWOPE SOCCER VILLAGE

CHICAGO (March 7, 2018) - The dates for the 2018 U.S. Soccer Development Academy Summer Showcase, Playoffs, Quarterfinals and Championships are set. The premier events concluding the 2017-18 season will, for the first time, see both Boys' and Girls' Academy Champions crowned.

From June 18-30, SoCal Sports Complex in Oceanside, Calif. will play host to the largest event in the history of the Development Academy, following July's announcement of a long-term partnership between U.S. Soccer and Surf Cup Sports, the San Diego Tourism Authority, the San Diego Sports Alliance and the City of San Diego. The Complex will feature the Boys' Summer Showcase (U-15, U-16/17), Playoffs (U-16/17, U-18/19) and Quarterfinal Knockout Rounds (U-16/17, U-18/19), as well as the Girls' Summer Showcase (U-14, U-15, U-16/17), Playoffs (U-15, U-16/17, U-18/19), Quarterfinal Knockout Rounds (U-15, U-16/17, U-18/19) and National Championships (U-18/19).

After the Quarterfinal Knockout Rounds, Swope Soccer Village, home of the USL's Swope Park Rangers and all Sporting Kansas City Academy teams, will host the 2018 Academy Championships from July 8-11. Boys' Semifinals and Finals (U-16/17, U-18/19) will be held on July 8th and 10th, respectively, while the Girls' Semifinals and Finals (U-15, U-16/17) will take place July 9th and 11th.

GIRLS U-18/19 PLAYOFFS AND CHAMPIONSHIP

Held entirely at the Oceanside So Cal Sports Complex, the Girls' U-18/19 Playoff structure will be a 16-team, single elimination competition held June 23-29 with June 24 and 26 serving as rest days. The Final will be played on June 29 at 2:30 p.m. PT.

NEW QUARTERFINAL KNOCKOUT ROUND FORMAT

In order to reduce travel and lengthen the summer off-season to better prepare for the 2018-19 season, the Quarterfinal Knockout Round games have a new format. Previously, teams traveled back to their home environments, where higher seeds would play host to lower seeds who were required to travel. Under the new structure, playoff group winners will continue play in Oceanside, after another rest period following final group games.

The Quarterfinal Knockout Rounds will feature the eight group winners for each of the following playoff age groups: Boys' U-16/17 and U-18/19; Girls U-15 and U-16/17. The matchups will be based on playoff seeding.

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180307-news-schedule-set-2018-summer-showcase-playoffs-championship


----------



## outside! (Mar 8, 2018)

It will be interesting to see U18/19 teams remain intact. I would bet most will be missing players that have gone off to college or want a break before going to college.


----------

